

Blinked.ca, A bitmessage web client with in browser encryption - alexmat
https://bitmessage.org/forum/index.php?topic=4059.0

======
indigots
I made that! It was a shock to see it on here, thanks for posting.

~~~
alexmat
Of course, this is a great way to show what's possible with bitmessage! And it
seems to work on my phone (with a couple minor ui glitches in mobile firefox).

On the desktop, Tor + Blinked is a very easy solution to basic anonymous
communication.

